# Sundown - 12/14/08 (night)



## Greg (Dec 14, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Sunday, 12/14/08, 7:30 - 10:10 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, New Hartford, CT

*Conditions: *Manmade powder covered bumps

*Trip Report: *Great night. Got on skis a bit after 7:30 along with 2knees. After a few runs we met up with MrMagic. Got hooked up with Brian around 9 pm. We skied the Nor'easter and Temptor bumps all night as usual. They were skiing way better than I anticipated despite an "AlpineZone Special Alert!" phone cal from powhunter this afternoon which indicated powder troughs. Not a bit of ice, or even hard pack to be found. Smooth talcum powder bumps. amazing given the rain they saw last week. Some fun lines and some nice whales showing up. The bumps are like an amusement park ride. Great stuff! Given they are closed again midweek this week, getting out tonight was a no brainer.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad I made it out.  Got on the lift at about 8:40.  I skied a couple laps before waiting at the top for the rest of the crew.  As Greg said they were skiing really well.  No complaints at all.  I'm very satisfied, even if I only got a bit more than an hour in, 7 or 8 runs I'd guess.  Great to ski with the crew again.  I was looking forward to the Wednesday night session this week, once I saw that wasn't going to happen I made the push to get a little time in tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 14, 2008)

man i needed that tonight.  great skiing with you guys as usual.  Greg, brian and chris were all killing it as usual.   video is uploading now.  some footage is kind of rough, camera is getting beat up and i think it was in compact mode at some point but you DEFINITELY get an idea as to just how big those bumps were.  Totally bummed that they arent open tomorrow as some warmth and a little rain would really let you run it.  

all the vid is of temptor so its repetitive but i fit a whole band of gypsies song in greg so your request was honored.

btw, MrMagic doesnt say boo on here but that dude rips.  hands down.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 15, 2008)

glad tonight was good for you guys!!! Were ya hitting those lines on the right??  Man those were the cats ass!!  Had the new boots today (krypton crosses) Really liked em was able to get way forward...  Sucks they are closed till fri...Hope to get out with you guys at the end of the week...

steve


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

seems like alot of people have found vimeo.  I've been in line for almost an hour now.

anyway, i cant believe how big those fruckers were.  Even the ones on nor'easter had tractor beam pull.  So happy to be close to sundown.  "Sullivan in 2012"


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Sweet video! that little camera does a good job with the night footage. thanks for putting that together. The footage from that huge whale bump we called the "perch" was particularly rad.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice skiing, guys! Glad you were able to get out before they shut down for the week again.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

sorry about the youtube.  vimeo was coming up as a "private video".  i have absolutely no idea wtf i did to do that.  i'll try to fix it tonight but i cant get into vimeo at work.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2008)

Was 2knees sporting snow pants?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

fixed it


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Was 2knees sporting snow pants?



At first glance I thought he was wearing jeans haha. Awesome vid and great skiing guys. Wish I could've made it.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry, for the misinformation about staying open during the week. It was our intent to do so, as it was the previous week. Our weather guy (New England Weather Services) tells us that we are in for warm rain every day this week. NOAA agrees with him. We are shooting for Friday, but even that is questionable with this forecast.
 Skier traffic and slope maintenance in this kind of weather would have a negative impact on long term conditions.
 On a more positive note it is only December 15th and PA, the Catskills, and SNE, are off to a pretty good start despite the insane amount of rain we have had.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Sorry, for the misinformation about staying open during the week. It was our intent to do so, as it was the previous week. Our weather guy (New England Weather Services) tells us that we are in for warm rain every day this week. NOAA agrees with him. We are shooting for Friday, but even that is questionable with this forecast.
> Skier traffic and slope maintenance in this kind of weather would have a negative impact on long term conditions.
> On a more positive note it is only December 15th and PA, the Catskills, and SNE, are off to a pretty good start despite the insane amount of rain we have had.


No problem, Chris. It's not your fault after all.  Looks like a terrible week for skiing anyway, unfortunately.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> fixed it



Vimeo is way better. Thanks. Check out 2knees catching his breath (2:01) at the bottom of MrMagic's run... :lol:

Just teasing. You were rocking last night.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Sorry, for the misinformation about staying open during the week. It was our intent to do so, as it was the previous week. Our weather guy (New England Weather Services) tells us that we are in for warm rain every day this week. NOAA agrees with him. We are shooting for Friday, but even that is questionable with this forecast.
> Skier traffic and slope maintenance in this kind of weather would have a negative impact on long term conditions.
> On a more positive note it is only December 15th and PA, the Catskills, and SNE, are off to a pretty good start despite the insane amount of rain we have had.



Thanks for chiming in. I guess not everybody is willing to ski in some rain so you gotta do what you gotta do. Although today doesn't look that bad and I have to imagine those bumps would be friggin' sweet this afternoon with the warmth. Seriously, great job whipping those bumps back into shape. They really skied amazingly well considering that crap hand you were dealt at the end of last week. If you're open Friday, I'll likely be back in the afternoon.

I understand your goal of snow preservation, especially this early in the season. Hopefully, you'll be able to go into a full time operating schedule starting this weekend. And you're right, it's still only mid December. Some years you don't even open until now and this year we've been blessed with not only a ton of snowmaking, but some rad bumps right out of the gate. Just promise us that you guys will be more willing to stay open during mild light rain events in the spring when Gunbarrel has top to bottom bumps. If so, we'll let this week slide... :razz:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow. Meaty beaty big and Bouncy. Those bumps looked large and round! The troughs looked kind too. Good bump skiing boys! Doc says end of January I can get back out there. Counting the days!


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Doc says end of January I can get back out there. Counting the days!



Nice! That's not too bad. A few weeks of Temptor to get back into it and then bring on Gunny! Bunch of snowmaking whales on Gunny already BTW...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice vid!!!  everyone was skiing great!!!Just looked at the weather for the week and it really sucks...Sundown prob made the right call...Hopefully when they do reopen it will be for good!  

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Sorry, for the misinformation about staying open during the week. It was our intent to do so, as it was the previous week. Our weather guy (New England Weather Services) tells us that we are in for warm rain every day this week. NOAA agrees with him. We are shooting for Friday, but even that is questionable with this forecast.
> Skier traffic and slope maintenance in this kind of weather would have a negative impact on long term conditions.
> On a more positive note it is only December 15th and PA, the Catskills, and SNE, are off to a pretty good start despite the insane amount of rain we have had.



you gotta do whats right, obviously.

we were barking a bit last night about the midweek closing but in reality, we have been so lucky to have those bumps so soon its incredible.  Our disappointment is a testament to how well run your area is.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Was 2knees sporting snow pants?





downhill04 said:


> At first glance I thought he was wearing jeans haha. Awesome vid and great skiing guys. Wish I could've made it.



jeans, snowpants.... geez guys.  

i swear to god if i can find them and fit into them, i'm wearing my old school stretch pants next time.



Greg said:


> Vimeo is way better. Thanks. Check out 2knees catching his breath (2:01) at the bottom of MrMagic's run... :lol:



yeah, i was sucking wind a few times.  i'm really not in very good shape.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> yeah, i was sucking wind a few times.  i'm really not in very good shape.



One thing I discovered recently is that sometimes on challenging terrain like that, I forget to breath, or I breath too slowly. I've been making a conscious effort to breath more often and more deeply. Sorta load up on oxygen when skiing mellow stuff like the upper Temptor flats. Learned that from rueler while mountain biking. He calls it "rolling recovery" and he'll slow his pace on mellower sections of trail and tries to suck in a lot of air. Results in less stopping and shorter breaks when you do need to stop. I've been trying to be more aware of my breathing while skiing now too.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris Sullivan said:


> On a more positive note it is only December 15th and PA, the Catskills, and SNE, are off to a pretty good start despite the insane amount of rain we have had.


It is only December 15th...feels much later


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the video Pat, it came out really well!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Sorry, for the misinformation about staying open during the week. It was our intent to do so, as it was the previous week. Our weather guy (New England Weather Services) tells us that we are in for warm rain every day this week. NOAA agrees with him. We are shooting for Friday, but even that is questionable with this forecast.
> Skier traffic and slope maintenance in this kind of weather would have a negative impact on long term conditions.
> On a more positive note it is only December 15th and PA, the Catskills, and SNE, are off to a pretty good start despite the insane amount of rain we have had.



You guys gotta do what you gotta do, it's just disappointing.  Damn weather!  I hope that it turns out better than expected and you're able to open on Friday!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for the video Pat, it came out really well!



sorry your airs didnt come out.  my memory card kept filling up on me and i didnt get your second one.  You saw the clip of your first one, it stopped in mid air.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> sorry your airs didnt come out.  my memory card kept filling up on me and i didnt get your second one.  You saw the clip of your first one, it stopped in mid air.



No problem, we're not missing much anyway. 

I'm definitely impressed by the video quality, especially since it's night.  My point and shoot is pretty much useless at night.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No problem, we're not missing much anyway.
> 
> I'm definitely impressed by the video quality, especially since it's night.  My point and shoot is pretty much useless at night.




speaking of night, you need to move out of that dark line you keep choosing.  I had to edit out some of your skiing cause there was nothing to see.  the dark jacket and that black hole on temptor dont make for very usable video.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> speaking of night, you need to move out of that dark line you keep choosing.  I had to edit out some of your skiing cause there was nothing to see.  the dark jacket and that black hole on temptor dont make for very usable video.



I know, I like it over there for some reason.  I should have worn the red jacket at least.  Next time I won't utilize the lady's tee quite as much.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I know, I like it over there for some reason.  I should have worn the red jacket at least.  Next time I won't utilize the lady's tee quite as much.



Yeah, really. Stop skiing those snowboarder push piles and ski the moguls, man! 

57 degrees up there right now.  What I wouldn't do to be skiing those bumps right about now...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice vid guys! I gotta make it up there one of these days...or nights.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> jeans, snowpants.... geez guys.
> 
> i swear to god if i can find them and fit into them, i'm wearing my old school stretch pants next time.



HAHA you taking about the one that had the padding around the shins and knees? I was looking at some picture this past weekend and there was one of me wearing those kinda pants. I started LMAO. How did anybody (myself included) think those things looked good? :-o


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> HAHA you taking about the one that had the padding around the shins and knees? I was looking at some picture this past weekend and there was one of me wearing those kinda pants. I started LMAO. How did anybody (myself included) think those things looked good? :-o



When are you going to post it?


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Nice vid guys! I gotta make it up there one of these days...or nights.



Absolutely! Every CT skier owes it to himself to experience a CLITS bump bashing night first hand... :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't skied bumps in years. I'm sure I'll provide some sort of enterainment.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I haven't skied bumps in years. I'm sure I'll provide some sort of enterainment.



No worries. It's about having fun. And once we get a hold of you we will convert you to a bumper in no time...


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> No worries. It's about having fun. And once we get a hold of you we will convert you to a bumper in no time...


Resistance is futile.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 15, 2008)

nice video, cant wait for them to re-open!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Resistance is futile.



Indeed....

Bwah ha ha ha ha ha :evil:


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> When are you going to post it?



The same day that I win the Olympic gold medal in mens freestyle moguls 8)


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> HAHA you taking about the one that had the padding around the shins and knees? I was looking at some picture this past weekend and there was one of me wearing those kinda pants. I started LMAO. How did anybody (myself included) think those things looked good? :-o



exactly what i'm talking about.  nut hugging spandexey type material.  padded and ribbed for your pleasure.  :razz:


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> exactly what i'm talking about.  nut hugging spandexey type material.  padded and ribbed for your pleasure.  :razz:



We were so damn cool. Chicks dig the spandex padded ski pants 8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Check out 2knees catching his breath (2:01) at the bottom of MrMagic's run... :lol:



Catching his breath?  Looks like 2knees was lining up for the ole tyler mill special...

btw - bumps looked rad.  would have motivated if i knew they were closed midweek...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> btw - bumps looked rad.  would have motivated if i knew they were closed midweek...



Get with the program dude! :roll:  I was thinking of bailing until I read they were closed midweek.  So I headed over for a bit over an hour of skiing. 

And yes, they were that R word!  I'm not allowed to say the R word anymore... :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

nice video..the snow looked nice..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> fixed it



I thought for sure you'd re-edit with green day or something :razz:

2knees needs to be in charge of all sound engineering as this thread proves his solid taste


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Indeed....
> 
> Bwah ha ha ha ha ha :evil:



I'll grow out my hair....


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

2knees said:


>



I miss the "money line".


----------

